# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Ноябрьский Microsoft Security Bulletin

## Shu_b

*Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary for November 2008*
Published: November 11, 2008 

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-068, MS08-069

*Microsoft Windows:* MS08-068, MS08-069


_Примечание: Для загрузки патчей используйте ссылку на статью бюллетеня, из которой выбирайте ссылку на загрузку применительно к вашей ОС или компоненту._

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-068 
*Vulnerability in SMB Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (957097)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms08-068.mspx
*Уязвимость в протоколе SMB в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/362836.php

*Rating: Important*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке NTLM данных в Microsoft Server Message Block (SMB) протоколе, когда пользователь подключается к SMB серверу, контролируемому злоумышленником. Удаленный пользователь может обратно отослать аутентификационные данные пользователя и получить доступ к системе с привилегиями пользователя, попытавшегося подключиться к злонамеренному SMB серверу. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 1 
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-069 
*Vulnerabilities in Microsoft XML Core Services Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (955218)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms08-069.mspx
*Множественные уязвимости в Microsoft XML Core Services*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/286357.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю получить доступ к важным данным и скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки состояния операции при обработке XML данных. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного XML файла, содержащего разветвленные теги в различных iframe, вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Уязвимость существует в Microsoft XML Core Services 3.0 на Windows 2000, XP, 2003, Vista и 2008.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке проверки ошибок для внешних определений типов документов (DTD). Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта или email сообщения обойти междоменные политики и получить доступ к данным из другого домена. Уязвимость существует в Microsoft XML Core Services 3.0 и Microsoft XML Core Services 4.0 на Windows 2000, XP, 2003, Vista и 2008.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке заголовков “transfer-encoding”. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта или email сообщения обойти междоменные политики и получить доступ к данным из другого домена. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft XML Core Services 3.0, 4.0, 5.0
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 1 
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Microsoft Office 2003  Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Word Viewer 2003 Service Pack 3
•	2007 Microsoft Office System and 2007 Microsoft Office System Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats and Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft Expression Web, Microsoft Expression Web 2
•	Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007 and Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007 Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft Office Groove Server 2007*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office 2000 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Office SharePoint Portal Server 2001 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Office SharePoint Portal Server 2003 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Excel Viewer 2003 Service Pack 3

----------

